# Game #23: @ HEAT 12/11 (Result: W, 106 - 93)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (15 - 7)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Josh Howard | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*




* @ *









*Miami Heat (11 - 9)*




















































*Mario Chalmers | Dwyane Wade | Quentin Richardson | Micheal Beasley | Jermaine O'Neal*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #23: @ HEAT 12/11*

*Mavericks-Heat Preview:*
Josh Howard might have to miss a game occasionally due to lingering pain in his surgically repaired left ankle. The Miami Heat could use a break from facing the Dallas Mavericks' veteran swingman. With Howard's status uncertain again, the Mavericks look to extend a 10-game regular-season winning streak against the Heat on Friday night. Howard was back on the court Tuesday night after missing 13 games, giving Dallas (15-7) a boost off the bench in a 102-101 win over Phoenix.​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #23: @ HEAT 12/11*



shoop da whoop said:


> *Mavericks-Heat Preview:*
> Josh Howard might have to miss a game occasionally due to lingering pain in his surgically repaired left ankle. The Miami Heat could use a break from facing the Dallas Mavericks' veteran swingman. With Howard's status uncertain again, the Mavericks look to extend a 10-game regular-season winning streak against the Heat on Friday night. Howard was back on the court Tuesday night after missing 13 games, giving Dallas (15-7) a boost off the bench in a 102-101 win over Phoenix.​


Wow... Really?

Honestly, can't say I am surprised...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #23: @ HEAT 12/11*

Jho ended up playing, though he only scored 5 points. We beat them 106 - 93.


----------

